# Interview: SA’s vaping industry is going up in smoke



## gavin (23/7/20)

https://www.dailymaverick.co.za/art...ping-industry-is-going-up-in-smoke/#gsc.tab=0

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2 | Informative 6


----------



## ARYANTO (23/7/20)

gavin said:


> https://www.dailymaverick.co.za/art...ping-industry-is-going-up-in-smoke/#gsc.tab=0


Sad but true

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------

